# Rare Hot Wheels NAPA set on EBAY



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey guys, this EBAY auction ends tonight. The cars are different than the ones that come in the Hot Wheels 500 set. These sets were sold at NAPA stores a few years ago:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Napa-Ch...g-/271105869813?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Only $15? That went at what I think was a very good price.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep and to a very good home. look for the track and accessories available very soon.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I gotta check if those were the cars they were running in the Daytona that Waltrip won with Jr second and Dale Sr into the wall for the final time!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow Al !....you Stole that Set, good for you :thumbsup: really nice collectable set cars


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralphie boy, yep stole that and wouldn't have known about if not for our friends here!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

That is an awesome price. I guess it went for so little because it's upside down. Good thing they are magnet cars.

Joe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Funny thing is, I think that set sold for so low, because it wasn't really listed very well.....that, and the fact that several other of the same sets -on eBay, were listed for outrageous Buy it Now prices. Either way, it just goes to show, you still CAN get a bargain or two once in a while, but that's usually NOT the case.....as these bargains come about from poorly listed auction descriptions (IMHO). Thats been the case for me, YMMV


----------

